

Technology in 2008 - terpua
http://www.economist.com/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10410912&fsrc=RSS

======
fauigerzigerk
I doubt that spam "accounts for 90% of traffic on the internet". Maybe 90% of
email traffic.

~~~
mynameishere
Makes you wonder about the Economist and its fact-checking department. Really,
everyone who looked at that should have questioned it.

Oh, well:

[http://torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-the-one-third-of-all-
inte...](http://torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-the-one-third-of-all-internet-
traffic-myth/)

...realistically, I wouldn't be surprised if the bandwidth consumed by gmail's
page views (html+javascript+css+images+etc) exceeds its backend email load.

